# Replacing Gas Tank in Cape Horn 19



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

What would be the cost of replacing the gas tank in a 19 Cape Horn and who would you recommend to do the work? In the Orange Beach area. Can you take it back to the factory and have it done?


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you can buy one from them. We got one several years ago I believe it was around 500.00. We did an 80 gal on a 93 Cape Horn. They have a lay out of were you need to cut on the floor. It would of been easier when we pulled it out if we had that. We ended up replacing that wood instead of reusing it. Good Luck


----------



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

*wood*

I thought they were wood free?


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not the older ones. I believe around 99 or 2000 and newer are all wood free. We had a 99 24 foot and it had no wood in it. I picked some parts from the factory and they said on that one it was probaly a late 99 if it had no wood. There real good people to talk with and resonable on things you might need. We gotten windshields, gas tank, decals and some other stufff from them


----------

